# The H2H Boxing Predictions League Season 1 - And the new H2H Champion of the world...



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*The Rules*

The season will last 9 weeks from next weekend (fights on 4th/5th Jan), with players in matches against each other.

In each matchup, each player will need to predict the outcome of 5 fights - winner, method and round if predicting a stoppage. Method can be points (UD/SD/MD/TD will be treated the same) or stoppage (TKO/KO/RTD/TCO/DSQ wil be treated the same). If a fight results in a draw, it will be considered withdrawn.

The picks will result in each player getting a Wins - Loss (Stoppages) record, and the player with the better record in each matchup will win. If both records are identical, this will be a draw.

The winner of each matchup will pick up 3 pts. Draws will result in both players getting 1 pt. The number of correct picks for and against in each matchup will also be recorded and used as "goal difference" to separate players on the same number of points in the league.

I will post up the fights to be picked on at least 5 days in advance. Any opponent changes will result in the fight being

*The Fixtures & Results*

Week 1 (4th/5th January 2013)
Lilo 4(3) - 4(3) Bajingo (Draw)
GazOC 3(2) - 4(3) Wallet (Wallet wins)
Pabby 4(3) - 4(4) dkos (Dkos wins)
Chacal 3(2) - 4(3) Mr Gilfoid (Mr.Gilfoid wins)
JFT96 4(4) - 3 (2) Lunny (JFT96 wins)

Week 2 (11th/12th January)
Wallet 5(4) - 0 Vs Lilo 4(3) - 1 (Wallet wins)
dkos 4(2) - 1 Vs Bajingo 4(2) - 1 (draw)
Mr.Gilfoid 4(3) - 1 Vs GazOC 5(4) - 0 (GazOC wins)
Lunny 5(3) - 0 Vs Pabby 4(3) - 1 (Lunny wins)
JFT96 4(2) - 1 Vs Chacal 4(3) - 1 (Chacal wins)

Week 3 (18th/19th January)
Lilo 3(3)-1 Vs Dkos 3(3)-1 - Draw
Wallet 3(3)-1 Vs Mr.Gilfoid 3(3)-1 - Draw
Bajingo 2(2)-2 Vs Lunny 4(2)-0 - Lunny wins
GazOC 3(4)-1 Vs JFT96 4(3)-0 - JFT96 wins
Pabby 4(3)-0 Vs Chacal 3(2)-1 - Pabby wins

Week 4 (25th/26th January)
Mr.Gilfoid 4(2)-1 Vs Lilo 4(3)-1 - Lilo wins
Lunny 3(1)-2 - 1 Vs Dkos 3(1) - 2 - Draw
JFT96 4(1)-1 Vs Wallet 3(1)-2 - JFT96 wins
Chacal 3(1) -2 Vs Bajingo 3(2) - 2 - Bajingo wins
Pabby 3(2) - 2 Vs GazOC 3(2) - 2 - Draw

Week 5 (1st/2nd February)
Lilo 4(3) - 1 Vs Lunny 3(2) - 2 Lilo wins
Mr.Gilfoid 4(2)-1 Vs JFT96 4(3)-1 JFT96 wins
dkos 3(2)-2 Vs Chacal 4(3)-1 Chacal wins
Wallet 3(2)-2 Vs Pabby 3(2)-2 Draw
Bajingo 4(3)-1 Vs GazOC 4(2)1 Bajingo wins

Week 6 (8th/9th February)
JFT96 3(1)-2 Vs Lilo 4(2)-1 Lilo wins
Chacal 4(3)-1 Vs Lunny 4(4)-1 Lunny wins
Pabby 4(3)-1 Vs Mr.Gilfoid 4(2)-1 Pabby wins
GazOC 3(1)-2 Vs dkos 5(2)-0 Dkos wins
Bajingo 4(5)-1 Vs Wallet 4(3)-1 Bajingo wins

Week 7 (16th February)
Lilo 4(2)-0 Vs Chacal 2(2)-2 ----- Lilo Wins
JFT96 1(1)-3 Vs Pabby 2(2)-2 ---- Pabby wins
Lunny 3(4)-1 Vs GazOC 4(2)-0 ----- GazOC wins
Mr.Gilfoid 3(2)-1 Vs Bajingo 3(2)-1 ----- Draw
Dkos 2(1)-2 Vs Wallet 3(2)-1 ----- Wallet wins

Week 8 (22nd Feb / 23rd Feb)
Pabby 3(1) - 1 Vs Lilo 2 - 2 - Pabby Wins
GazOC 2 - 2 Vs Chacal 2 - 2 - Draw
Bajingo 2(1) - 2 Vs JFT96 2(0) - 2 - Bajingo wins
Wallet 3(2) - 1 Vs Lunny 3(1) - 1 - Wallet wins
dkos 3(2) - 1 Vs Mr.Gilfoid 1 - 3 - dkos wins

Week 9 (tbc)
Lilo Vs GazOC
Pabby Vs Bajingo
Chacal Vs Wallet
JFT96 Vs dkos
Lunny Vs Mr Gilfoid


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd be up for it :good


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm up for that. I love a good rooq competition!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yessir, sign me up.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I'm up for it.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Count me in. :good


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll take a punt.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Get that shitbag @Mr.Gilfoid in here.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm game


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Just need 1 more for the first season


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Dibs


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 1 - 4th / 5th January 2013
@Lilo Vs @Bajingo 
@GazOC Vs @Wallet 
@Pabby Vs @dkos 
@Chacal Vs @Mr.Gilfoid 
@JFT96 Vs @Lunny

PM me your prediction on the following fights by the evening of 4th Jan:

Rances Barthelemy Vs Arash Usmanee (12 rounds)
Jonathan Gonzales Vs Derek Ennis (10 rounds)
Akira Yaegashi Vs Saenmuangloei Kokietgym (10 rounds)
Jesus Silvestre Vs Ganigan Lopez (12 rounds)
Edgar Puerta Vs Abraham Rodriguez (12 rounds)

Edit - quick clarification on the rules for predicting fights and how each matchups winner will be decided;



> In each matchup, each player will need to predict the outcome of 5 fights - winner, method and round if predicting a stoppage. Method can be points (UD/SD/MD/TD will be treated the same) or stoppage (TKO/KO/RTD/TCO/DSQ wil be treated the same). If a fight results in a draw, it will be considered withdrawn.
> 
> The picks will result in each player getting a Wins - Loss (Stoppages) record, and the player with the better record in each matchup will win. If both records are identical, this will be a draw.


Note - full 9 weeks fixtures are in the OP


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

It is ON

Real nice setup here.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

This should be interesting. Can't believe I have to take on my brother @Lunny. It is what it is though.

Best of luck @dkos, you don't really need it against the current version of myself, but good sportsmanship and all that.:yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Predictions made. If I lose to Gilfoid it's cause he's on peds.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers Rooq. I'll get on this when my head has cleared in a couple of days.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Stick me down for season II.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Piece of piss. I've heard of all of them.

:audley


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Piece of piss. I've heard of all of them.
> 
> :audley


:amir


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I imagine many of you will already be trollied. i know i would be if this was 11 years ago. but just a reminder that picks need to be PMd to me this Friday.

Cheers.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

im too late then ??


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> im too late then ??


Too late for this season. If it goes ok I'll increase the number of players or start up another division around March.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Too late for this season. If it goes ok I'll increase the number of players or start up another division around March.


No worries bud.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks posted.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 1 (4th/5th January 2013)
Lilo Vs Bajingo
GazOC Vs Wallet
Pabby Vs dkos
Chacal Vs Mr Gilfoid
JFT96 Vs Lunny

Just waiting for picks from @Lilo, @dkos, @Mr.Gilfoid and @JFT96


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Week 1 (4th/5th January 2013)
> Lilo Vs Bajingo
> GazOC Vs Wallet
> Pabby Vs dkos
> ...


Has everyone sent in their picks? Don't duck me @JFT96


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Has everyone sent in their picks? Don't duck me @JFT96


Sent mine in before. I'd completely forgotten about this in all honesty. This is where CHB comes into it's own, with all this mentionning malarky.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Mr.Gilfoid


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Mr.Gilfoid


Sent Rooq my picks this morning bud. Good luck old chap and to everyone else even @Wallet.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Sent Rooq my picks this morning bud. Good luck old chap and to everyone else even @Wallet.


:yikes


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm just missing a pick from @Lilo now.

Plus a couple of people havent picked stoppage rounds, which although isnt mandatory, could mean missing out on bonus KOs which could decide your matchup


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Rooq

for all the decisions I chose I mean UD's. y'heard?

Or does that not need specified?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Rooq
> 
> for all the decisions I chose I mean UD's. y'heard?
> 
> Or does that not need specified?


All points decisions are treated the same. so saying "decision" is fine :thumbsup


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rooq said:


> I'm just missing a pick from @Lilo now.
> 
> Plus a couple of people havent picked stoppage rounds, which although isnt mandatory, could mean missing out on bonus KOs which could decide your matchup


Tried to PM you back about this but your inbox is full I think so I'll just do it here. I'll have Puerta KO3 and Silvestre KO5 please


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo Vs Bajingo
Rances Barthelemy UD Barthelemy PTS
Jonathan Gonzales KO7	Gonzalez KO6
Akira Yaegashi UD	Yaegashi PTS
Edgar Puerta KO6	Puerta KO4 

GazOC Vs Wallet
Usmanee points Barthelemy UD
Gonzalez KO 3 Gonzalez TKO7*
Yaegashi points	Yaegashi UD
Puerta KO 6 Puerta TKO10

Pabby Vs Dkos
Rances Barthelemy UD12 Barthelemy UD
Jonathan Gonzales TKO8 Gonzalez TKO5
Akira Yaegashi UD10 Yaegashi UD
Edgar Puerta TKO5 Puerta TKO8 

Chacal Vs Mr.Gilfoid
Usmanee decision Rances Barthelemy PTS
Gonzalez tko 2 Jonathan Gonzales PTS
Yaegashi decision Akira Yaegashi PTS
Puerta tko 8 Edgar Puerta PTS 

JFT96 Vs Lunny
Barthelemy PTS Usmanee Pts
Gonzalez PTS Gonzalez T/KO4 
Yaegashi PTS Yaegashi Points 
Puerta KO 3 Puerta T/KO3


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Lilo Vs Bajingo
> Rances Barthelemy UD Barthelemy PTS
> Jonathan Gonzales KO7	Gonzalez KO6
> Akira Yaegashi UD	Yaegashi PTS
> ...


Nevermind


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Some of the fights are tonight Chac.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Tried to PM you back about this but your inbox is full I think so I'll just do it here. I'll have Puerta KO3 and Silvestre KO5 please


cheers...i just cleared down my inbox so you should be ok for next weeks


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Some of the fights are tonight Chac.


But no matter what, he cannot catch up with his drug cheating opponent.:hat


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I'VE BEEN ROBBED!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Me too!!:haye


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'VE BEEN ROBBED!


http://boxrec.com/contact.php


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I also have been robbed.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

And you twats really own the copyright to the movie? Arseholes!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR BAHXING

You may have the W @JFT96 but I have the EVT


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Robbed by a fucking drugs cheat.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Barthelemy by UD was completely legitimate.

:lucius

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lunny said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR BAHXING
> 
> You may have the W @JFT96 but I have the EVT


Pfft. I have the W _and_ the event because my year is already happier than yours off the back of this win.

Just watched the Barthelemy fight. Didn't think it was a massive robbery but the other fella could've got the decision.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Pfft. I have the W _and_ the event because my year is already happier than yours off the back of this win.
> 
> Just watched the Barthelemy fight. Didn't think it was a massive robbery but the other fella could've got the decision.


Ouch....there goes the EVT too...fuck 2013

In all seriousness I think the decision _should_ have gone to Usmanee and that 116-112 to Barthelemey is pretty indefensible. Though I didn't score the fight I felt that Usmanee won at least 6 rounds. I had it around the 115-113 mark for him so thought the judges were bang on when I heard the cards :lol: Atlas was tripping by having it so wide, he had it a shut out past the first 2. I felt you could have given Bart around 3 more rounds in the fight.

Don't feel comfortable with giving him 7 or 8 rounds!

So yeah, after all that rambling, I think it was a bad decision but not one of the worst ever. Not an absolute disgrace of a robbery, just a shit decision to me.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bart was 20-16 up after 2. Fair scoring in my book. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Ouch....there goes the EVT too...fuck 2013
> 
> In all seriousness I think the decision _should_ have gone to Usmanee and that 116-112 to Barthelemey is pretty indefensible. Though I didn't score the fight I felt that Usmanee won at least 6 rounds. I had it around the 115-113 mark for him so thought the judges were bang on when I heard the cards :lol: Atlas was tripping by having it so wide, he had it a shut out past the first 2. I felt you could have given Bart around 3 more rounds in the fight.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, can't really disagree with any of that :good


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Puerta TKO8 to snatch the victory :yep


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Lilo Vs Bajingo
> Rances Barthelemy UD Barthelemy PTS
> Jonathan Gonzales KO7	Gonzalez KO6
> Akira Yaegashi UD	Yaegashi PTS
> ...


Lilo 4(3)-0 Bajingo 4(3) - 0 Result: Draw, both get 1 pt.
Gazoc 3(2)-1 Wallet 4(3) - 0 Result: Wallet wins, gets 3 pts.
Pabby 4(3)-0 Dkos 4(4) - 0 Result: Due to Dkos guessing the Puerta stoppage right he gets a bonus ko and so wins the match getting 3 pts
Chacal 3(3)-1 Mr.Gilfoid 4(3)-0 Result: Mr.Gilfoid wins and gets 3 pts (Chacal got a bonus KO for Puerta, but this still wasnt enough)
JFT96 4(4)-0 Lunny 3(2)-1 Result: JFT96 wins and gets 3 pts

Standings after Week 1:

Player Pts / For / Against
Wallet 3 / 4 / 3
Mr.Gilfoid 3 / 4 / 3
JFT96 3 / 4 / 3
dkos 3 / 4 / 4
Bajingo 1 / 4 / 4
Lilo 1 / 4 / 4
Pabby 0 / 4 / 4
Chacal 0 / 3 / 4
GazOC 0 / 3 / 4
Lunny 0 / 3 / 4


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 2 (11th/12th Jan) 
@Wallet Vs @Lilo 
@dkos Vs @Bajingo 
@Mr.Gilfoid Vs @GazOC 
@Lunny Vs @Pabby 
@JFT96 Vs @Chacal

PM me your predictions for the following fixtures before the first fights start on Friday night:

11/01/13 
Ronny Rios Vs Rico Ramos
John Molina Vs Dannie Williams
12/01/13
Michel Soro Vs Kris Carslaw
Johan Perez Vs Steve Forbes
Adrian Hernandez Vs Dirceu Cabarca


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

What an awful way to lose.:lol: Props to @dkos nonetheless.:good
@Lunny is up against it now though, despite my defeat I am evidently on good form and - once again - am familiar with the fighters in question. Best of luck bruh.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> What an awful way to lose.:lol: Props to @dkos nonetheless.:good
> @Lunny is up against it now though, despite my defeat I am evidently on good form and - once again - am familiar with the fighters in question. Best of luck bruh.


I think you'll find I was a victim of the system. You are up against it, son. Prepare to be brutally beat down.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I think you'll find I was a victim of the system. You are up against it, son. Prepare to be brutally beat down.


You will be jabbed to the body from distance as I cruise to a decision win.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> You will be jabbed to the body from distance as I cruise to a decision win.


I will eat your children.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I will eat your children.


I'll count yours.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hey kids, you wanna see a dead body?

Check back here in 1 week's time to see @Pabby's corpse floating in the canal.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'm gonna finish off @Lunny and re-enact Cool Runnings with his coffin.

Then throw mushrooms at him like Mario in a vein attempt at resurrecting him when I inevitably regret what I've done.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'm gonna finish off @Lunny and re-enact Cool Runnings with his coffin.
> 
> Then throw mushrooms at him like Mario in a vein attempt at resurrecting him when I inevitably regret what I've done.


I've still got my Cool Runnings outfit from New Years. There's only gonna be one guy here receiving the slow clap and it ain't you, BUB.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

JFT - BODYPAB
Pabbers - BODYPAB
Bajingo will put yo' BODYPAB IN A BODYPAB


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good luck @GazOC. I know I can expect a respectful, polite and professional build up till we meet next week


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Good luck @GazOC. I know I can expect a respectful, polite and professional build up till we meet next week


:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: It always seems to be me that gets involved in these things.

Soz Uncle Scotty.:sad2


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

It's hard to remain respectful to your opponents when there's such a gulf in talent. It's an insult to me that you even show up.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> It's hard to remain respectful to your opponents when there's such a gulf in talent. It's an insult to me that you even show up.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Good luck @GazOC. I know I can expect a respectful, polite and professional build up till we meet next week


What's that?

I can't hear you from all the way down there in 2nd place.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


>


It's already been established that Usmanee was the rightful winner of that fight. Therefore rendering the result and my position in the table an absolute JOKE.

As Atlas put it: 'This is DISGRACEFUL. HAPPY NEW YEAR BAHXING!'


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I feel cheated. I look forward to my match up with JFT


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Three days to go before predictions are due


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Put my predictions in. WAR ME


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm sure you are all currently busy studying Youtube footage of the fighters before submitting your picks, but here's a reminder anyway...

Waiting for the players in bold.
* @Wallet Vs @Lilo* 
*@dkos* Vs @Bajingo 
@Mr.Gilfoid Vs *@GazOC *
* @Lunny Vs @Pabby *
* @JFT96* Vs @Chacal

PM me your predictions for the following fixtures before the first fights start tomorrow night:

11/01/13 
Ronny Rios Vs Rico Ramos
John Molina Vs Dannie Williams
12/01/13
Michel Soro Vs Kris Carslaw
Johan Perez Vs Steve Forbes
Adrian Hernandez Vs Dirceu Cabarca


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks in. 2 or 3 proper :think fights in there!!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Molina - Williams is a pickem fight. Somebody will get stopped. For some reason I said UD but I corrected my pick.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sorry I'm running late but picks will be in tomorrow afternoon (well before fights start!)

Don't worry, I'm not poisoning my mind with videos and knowledge of the fighters. This is strictly boxrec here.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Rico Ramos Ronnie Rios :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Good luck @Pabby


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY sending in now.



Lunny said:


> Good luck @Pabby


You too brother mayne. Get this work.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I've gone for Ramos but I'm not sure if I think he'll actually win. I bottled it though because I was certain Lunny will have picked him and wanted to cover myself.:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I've gone for Ramos but I'm not sure if I think he'll actually win. I bottled it though because I was certain Lunny will have picked him and wanted to cover myself.:lol:


:lol: That's a tactical delight. Not gonna tell you if you're right or not though.

TENSION


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet Vs Lilo
Ronny Rios UD Rico Ramos UD
John Molina TKO9 Molina KO10
Michel Soro UD Soro UD
Johan Perez UD Perez UD
Adrian Hernandez TKO5 Hernandez KO6 

dkos Vs Bajingo
Rios UD Ramos PTS
Williams TKO3 Molina PTS
Soro TKO8 Soro PTS
Perez UD Perez PTS
Hernandez TKO6 Hernandez TKO8 

Mr.Gilfoid	Vs GazOC
Rico Ramos PTs Rios Pts 
Molina PTs Molina stoppage 5 
Soro PTS Soro pts 
Perez pts Perez PTS
Hernandez PTS Hernandez KO8 

Lunny Vs Pabby
Ronny Rios Pts Rico Ramos UD10 
John Molina Pts John Molina UD10 
Michel Soro Pts Michel Soro UD12 
Johan Perez Pts Johan Perez UD10 
Adrian Hernandez T/KO6 Adrian Hernandez TKO7 

JFT96 Vs Chacal
Ramos TKO6 Ramos UD
Molina PTS Molina UD 
Soro TKO10 Soro UD 
Perez PTS Perez UD 
Hernandez PTS Hernandez UD


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I've gone for Ramos but I'm not sure if I think he'll actually win. I bottled it though because I was certain Lunny will have picked him and wanted to cover myself.:lol:





Rooq said:


> Lunny Vs Pabby
> Ronny Rios Pts Rico Ramos UD10


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pabby said:


>


:lol:

Either Ramos or Soro have to get a stoppage for me or I'm done.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought I picked molina stoppage. Can't be bothered with it though. Molina decision will do me fine.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I thought I picked molina stoppage. Can't be bothered with it though. Molina decision will do me fine.


i only got a PM from you on Wednesday;



> Ramos UD Rios
> 
> Molina UD Williams
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Chacal atsch


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


>


:lol: Shieeet, look how close our other picks are too! Just a round in it. War Ronny Rios.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I've gone for Ramos but I'm not sure if I think he'll actually win. I bottled it though because I was certain Lunny will have picked him and wanted to cover myself.:lol:


I can see I'm being far too niave in my approach to this competition!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

@Pabby just picked what he thought I was going to pick, hoping for a draw. A very defensive gameplan from the off, scared to throw his hands. Sadly for him I didn't fall into his trap.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I can see I'm being far too niave in my approach to this competition!


GazOG rightly disgusted by Pab's defensive gameplan. You don't become a fans favourite with performances like that.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny has fallen into my trap perfectly, actually.

The plan was to make HIM think that I thought he was going to pick Ramos, thus making him choose Rios and providing myself with the victory when Ramos inevitably emerges victorious. Hook, line, and sinker.

:|


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Lunny has fallen into my trap perfectly, actually.
> 
> The plan was to make HIM think that I thought he was going to pick Ramos, thus making him choose Rios and providing myself with the victory when Ramos inevitably emerges victorious. Hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> :|


I had already sent my picks in hours previously. I wait for no man.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

In future I intend to research my opponent as much, if not more, than the actual fights!!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Surprised I'm the only one who went with Dannie Williams :yep


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> Surprised I'm the only one who went with Dannie Williams :yep


He's slipped a lot since the Tyson win and making that weight will kill him.


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

GazOC said:


> He's slipped a lot since the Tyson win and making that weight will kill him.


:lol: Yeah, dunno how he can drop 150lbs in a few months. Might be worth it for the reach advantage though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> i only got a PM from you on Wednesday;


I can swear I sent a follow up message. I must have fucked it up.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> He's slipped a lot since the Tyson win and making that weight will kill him.


Well Molina hasn't exactly looked great since the Mosley fight.

He has fell so far in recent years that they only name him once now.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol::good


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I've gone for Ramos but I'm not sure if I think he'll actually win. I bottled it though because I was certain Lunny will have picked him and wanted to cover myself.:lol:


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

That Molina pick has got to hurt now Chacal :hey


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> That Molina pick has got to hurt now Chacal :hey


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I did send it.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Recipient users: Chacal

You sent it to yourself?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Recipient users: Chacal
> 
> You sent it to yourself?


I have no idea what happened. It said "reply to all users" and I clicked that. It's just @Jay and his shitty site making no sense.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Recipient users: Chacal
> 
> You sent it to yourself?


:rofl


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Recipient users: Chacal
> 
> You sent it to yourself?


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Why I am I thinking "Iron Chin" right now?

Sorry bud:yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I have no idea what happened. It said "reply to all users" and I clicked that. It's just @Jay and his shitty site making no sense.


Yeah, no that's not what happened doe.

LULZ.

Shut up Lunny.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yeah, no that's not what happened doe.
> 
> LULZ.
> 
> Shut up Lunny.


Hello, Pab.

Good luck tonight, I hope your picks come in.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

You nexx @Bajingo


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Results*
Rios UD
Molina KO 4
Soro UD
Perez MD
Hernandez UD

*Wallet 5(4) - 0 Vs Lilo 4(3) - 1 (Wallet wins)*
Ronny Rios UD Rico Ramos UD
John Molina TKO9 Molina KO10
Michel Soro UD Soro UD
Johan Perez UD Perez UD
Adrian Hernandez TKO5 Hernandez KO6

*dkos 4(2) - 1 Vs Bajingo 4(2) - 1 (draw)*
Rios UD Ramos PTS
Williams TKO3 Molina PTS
Soro TKO8 Soro PTS
Perez UD Perez PTS
Hernandez TKO6 Hernandez TKO8

*Mr.Gilfoid 4(3) - 1 Vs GazOC 5(4) - 0 (GazOC wins)*
Rico Ramos PTs Rios Pts 
Molina PTs Molina stoppage 5 
Soro PTS Soro pts 
Perez pts Perez PTS
Hernandez PTS Hernandez KO8

*Lunny 5(3) - 0 Vs Pabby 4(3) - 1 (Lunny wins)*
Ronny Rios Pts Rico Ramos UD10 
John Molina Pts John Molina UD10 
Michel Soro Pts Michel Soro UD12 
Johan Perez Pts Johan Perez UD10 
Adrian Hernandez T/KO6 Adrian Hernandez TKO7

*JFT96 4(2) - 1 Vs Chacal 4(3) - 1 (Chacal wins)*
Ramos TKO6 Ramos UD
Molina PTS Molina UD 
Soro TKO10 Soro UD 
Perez PTS Perez UD 
Hernandez PTS Hernandez UD


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Table standings after Week 2:

Player Pts F A GD

Wallet 6	9	7	2
dkos 4	8	8	0
JFT96 3	8	7	1
GazOC	3	8	8	0
Mr.Gilfoid	3	8	8	0
Lunny 3	8	8	0
Chacal	3	7	8	-1
Bajingo	1	4	4	0
Lilo 1	8	9	-1
Pabby	0	8	9	-1


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm going to have to work out how to present this better...its not displaying spacing in the post


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck Rico Ramos


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Should I not have 2 points? :think


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

And yeah, fuck Ramos and Dannie Williams for having a glass chin.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, missed your pts update for some reason. Here you go...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 3 (18th/19th January) 
@Lilo Vs @dkos 
@Wallet Vs @Mr.Gilfoid 
@Bajingo Vs @Lunny 
@GazOC Vs @JFT96 
@Pabby Vs @Chacal

Send me your picks by Friday night before the Frankie Gavin fight. * New rule - once I have had your PM no amendments can be made to your picks unless you have just missed a fight or a stoppage round*

18th January
Frankie Gavin Vs Jason Welborn

19th January
Sergey Kovalev Vs Gabriel Campillo
Roman Martinez Vs Juan Carlos Burgos
Gennedy Golovkin Vs Gabriel Rosado
Orlando Salido Vs Miguel Angel Garcia


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That was a good clean fight @JFT96 and I think we'll both agree the better man came out on top. Maybe I'll give you a rematch some day.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I've only predicted one fight incorrectly(unless Hernandez lost last night and I somehow missed that) and I still find myself in this position.:lol: Sleeping giant, Chacal is gonna get this work next week.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ahhhh @Wallet
I've been expecting you.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Ahhhh @Wallet
> I've been expecting you.












:think


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmm..i can see everyone having near identical picks nect week.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Week 3 (18th/19th January)
> @Lilo Vs @dkos
> @Wallet Vs @Mr.Gilfoid
> @Bajingo Vs @Lunny
> ...


I feel sorry for you @Bajingo. Soz you're Gonna get KO'd so bad.
@Wallet, your false position (COUGH Barthelemy) can only last so long. @Mr.Gilfoid is not gonna take it easy on you.

Me and @GazOC are the people's champs. Robbed in the first week but making up for it in the 2nd. Me Vs Gaz is the fight people want to see. Not you hypejobs.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I feel sorry for you @Bajingo. Soz you're Gonna get KO'd so bad.
> @Wallet, your false position (COUGH Barthelemy) can only last so long. @Mr.Gilfoid is not gonna take it easy on you.
> 
> Me and @GazOC are the people's champs. Robbed in the first week but making up for it in the 2nd. Me Vs Gaz is the fight people want to see. Not you hypejobs.


I was also robbed in week one...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I was also robbed in week one...


Then you picked Ramos. You're not fit to shine either mine or @GazOC's boots. But I'll still allow you.

Here's some polish, shine 'em boy. Shine 'em.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

2 days to get your picks in.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Just waiting for picks from... @Lilo @Wallet @Mr.Gilfoid @Bajingo @Lunny


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Will be with you tonight, cheers for the reminder, completely forgot!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

About 6 hours left @Lilo and @Wallet


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Feeling brave this week.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 3 Picks:

*Lilo 1(1)-0 Vs Dkos 1(2)-0 *
Gavin KO9 Gavin TKO7
Kovalev KO 6 Campillo SD
Burgos PTS Burgos UD
Golovkin KO4 Golovkin TKO3
Salido KO11 Garcia TKO12

*Wallet 1(1)-0 Vs Mr.Gilfoid 1-0 *
Frankie Gavin TKO8 Frankie Gavin PTS
Gabriel Campillo UD Gabriel Campillo PTS
Juan Carlos Burgos UD Juan Carlos Burgos PTS
Gennedy Golovkin TKO6 Gennedy Golovkin KO 7
Miguel Angel Garcia UD Miguel Angel Garcia PTS

*Bajingo 1(1)-0 Vs Lunny 1(1)-0*
Gavin TKO5 Gavin T/KO8 
Campillo PTS Sergey Kovalev* Pts
Burgos PTS Burgos Pts 
Golovkin TKO8 Gennedy Golovkin T/KO5 
Salido TKO11 Garcia T/KO9

*GazOC 1(1)-0 Vs JFT96 1(1)-0*
Gavin KO9 Gavin TKO 8
Kovalev KO3 Kovalev Pts
Burgos PTS Burgos TKO 4
Govokin KO5 Golovkin TKO 8
Salido KO10 Garcia Pts

*Pabby 1(1)-0 Vs Chacal 1(1)-0*
Gavin TKO5 Gavin TKO3
Kovalev UD Campillo UD
Burgos UD Burgos UD
Golovkin KO4 Golovkin KO6
Garcia UD Garcia TKO10


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Mr.Gilfoid :hi:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Kos with 2 KOs from 1 fight courtesy of Frankie Gavin


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet just won his match this week based on that....dear God... The one guy who picked Gavin pts happened to pick the same shit as wallet for the rest!

Sickening.


Wallet is such a hypejob.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Wallet just won his match this week based on that....dear God... The one guy who picked Gavin pts happened to pick the same shit as wallet for the rest!
> 
> Sickening.
> 
> Wallet is such a hypejob.


Gilfoid could still get a draw if Golovkin wins in the 7th


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Gilfoid could still get a draw if Golovkin wins in the 7th


There will be some tension in the air should it get to the 7th.

Either way, Wallet is getting brutally exposed come week 8.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> There will be some tension in the air should it get to the 7th.
> 
> Either way, Wallet is getting brutally exposed come week 8.


I'm not holding my breath but either way I hope you savage him.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

We're only on Week 3, Gilfoid. Keep up.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> We're only on Week 3, Gilfoid. Keep up.


I'll try but the deflation of defeat has gotten me in a right old mess.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I smell your fear Mr Gilfoid.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Best of luck, @Pabby


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby is 2(1)-1 and I'm 1-(1)-2 at the moment down to Campillo's chin and Burgos being robbed.

This match up is still winnable for me though. Need GGG to get KO in round 6 and a Garcia KO and that's me got this.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Pabby


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

If we've both picked Garcia and Golovkin to win does that not mean I already have this won regardless of stoppages? I mean, I'm going to come out with the better record either way.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> If we've both picked Garcia and Golovkin to win does that not mean I already have this won regardless of stoppages? I mean, I'm going to come out with the better record either way.


No, cause I can get a point if it's a tko since you said decision, then I can get an extra one if it's in round 10.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Gilfoid could still get a draw if Golovkin wins in the 7th


:wales


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

*Bajingo 1(1)-0 Vs Lunny 1(1)-0*
Gavin TKO5 Gavin T/KO8 
Campillo PTS Sergey Kovalev* Pts
Burgos PTS Burgos Pts 
Golovkin TKO8 Gennedy Golovkin T/KO5 
Salido TKO11 Garcia T/KO9

Ooooh hello there extra KO to finish it off.

That was really a brutal display, sorry to do that to you, Baj. Hope you recover and go on to better things. Maybe we'll have a rematch one day.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

So is that a Garcia Decision or stoppage...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> So is that a Garcia Decision or stoppage...


Stoppage innit? Good question though...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

It went to the cards, how can you claim that as a stoppage?!:lol:

Pab begins to pick up victories, 'tis sweet. 

ICE

:broner


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> So is that a Garcia Decision or stoppage...


Checked the rules and it's a decision. Fair enough loike.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

The fight was stopped!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Draw?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> It went to the cards, how can you claim that as a stoppage?!:lol:
> 
> Pab begins to pick up victories, 'tis sweet.
> 
> ...


It was stopped, how can you claim it wasn't a stoppage!? :hey

jokes, fair one, decision lid. Still battered Baj.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Technical _decision_.

You know what it is. Brush mah hair.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Technical _decision_.
> 
> You know what it is. Brush mah hair.


_Stopped_

Still, I'm Ireland's MVP this week (up your game *******) and I destroyed Baj to go 5-0 for the week

It's good to be on top.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Well done @Pabby

Good match up, shame about that head clash. Would have been interesting to see it go on.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Well done @Pabby
> 
> Good match up, shame about that head clash. Would have been interesting to see it go on.


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahn.

Sorry I had to obliterate you in such fashion, I was making a statement. Hopefully you can piece yourself together for your future fixtures.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 3 Results:

Gavin TKO7, Kovalev TKO3, Golovkin TKO7, Garcia TD, Burgos-Martinez ended as a draw so withdrawn

*Lilo 3(3)-1 Vs Dkos 3(3)-1 * - Draw
Gavin KO9 Gavin TKO7
Kovalev KO 6 Campillo SD
Burgos PTS Burgos UD
Golovkin KO4 Golovkin TKO3
Salido KO11 Garcia TKO12

*Wallet 3(3)-1 Vs Mr.Gilfoid 3(3)-1 * - Draw
Frankie Gavin TKO8 Frankie Gavin PTS
Gabriel Campillo UD Gabriel Campillo PTS
Juan Carlos Burgos UD Juan Carlos Burgos PTS
Gennedy Golovkin TKO6 Gennedy Golovkin KO 7
Miguel Angel Garcia UD Miguel Angel Garcia PTS

*Bajingo 2(2)-2 Vs Lunny 4(2)-0* - Lunny wins
Gavin TKO5 Gavin T/KO8 
Campillo PTS Sergey Kovalev* Pts
Burgos PTS Burgos Pts 
Golovkin TKO8 Gennedy Golovkin T/KO5 
Salido TKO11 Garcia T/KO9

*GazOC 3(4)-1 Vs JFT96 4(3)-0* - JFT96 wins
Gavin KO9 Gavin TKO 8
Kovalev KO3 Kovalev Pts
Burgos PTS Burgos TKO 4
Govokin KO5 Golovkin TKO 8
Salido KO10 Garcia Pts

*Pabby 4(3)-0 Vs Chacal 3(2)-1* - Pabby wins
Gavin TKO5 Gavin TKO3
Kovalev UD Campillo UD
Burgos UD Burgos UD
Golovkin KO4 Golovkin KO6
Garcia UD Garcia TKO10


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> *Pabby 4(3)-0 Vs Chacal 3(2)-1* - Pabby wins
> Gavin TKO5 Gavin TKO3
> Kovalev UD Campillo UD
> Burgos UD Burgos UD
> ...


It hurts. Campillo can go fuck himself and the doctor can go fuck himself for letting Rosado out for the sixth. Salido can also fuck off for that headbut ruining the fight. Garcia was going to stop him.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> It hurts. Campillo can go fuck himself and the doctor can go fuck himself for letting Rosado out for the sixth. Salido can also fuck off for that headbut ruining the fight. Garcia was going to stop him.


you would have lost anyway due to the Campillo fight. Guessing the correct stoppage round only gives you an extra KO on your record which may only make a difference if you have correctly predicted the same number of winners as your opponent.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> you would have lost anyway due to the Campillo fight. Guessing the correct stoppage round only gives you an extra KO on your record which may only make a difference if you have correctly predicted the same number of winners as your opponent.


That makes sense. Fuck Campillo .


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Riding high.

Events from the first week are the only thing stopping me from being on 9 points #robbed #usmaneewon #WeAllSawIt #WalletPaperChamp

Got a tough matchup with @dkos for next week. He'll be hoping to bounce back after 2 draws in a row. Should be a good matchup for the fans.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 4 Fixtures:
@Mr.Gilfoid Vs @Lilo
@Lunny Vs @dkos
@JFT96 Vs @Wallet
@Chacal Vs @Bajingo
@Pabby Vs @GazOC

Pick on the following before the first fight starts on Friday night;

25th January
Serhiy Dzinziruk Vs Brian Vera (10 rounds)
Demitrius Andrade Vs Freddy Hernandez (10 rounds)

26th January
Lucas Matthysse Vs Mike Dallas Jr (12 rounds)
Jermell Charlo Vs Harry Joe Yorgey (10 rounds)
Selcuk Aydin Vs Jesus Soto Karass (10 rounds)


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Is me and JFT right Rooq? We both got Gavin and GGG, he got Garcia but I got Kovavlev.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Is me and JFT right Rooq? We both got Gavin and GGG, he got Garcia but I got Kovavlev.





Rooq said:


> you would have lost anyway due to the Campillo fight. Guessing the correct stoppage round only gives you an extra KO on your record which may only make a difference if you have correctly predicted the same number of winners as your opponent.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Is me and JFT right Rooq? We both got Gavin and GGG, he got Garcia but I got Kovavlev.


you both had kovalev, but you had the correct method and round stoppage which got you a bonus ko. However, the KOs will only come into play if you have picked the same number of winners. i.e. if you had also picked garcia you would have got the win due to having more KOs.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

<throws rattle out of the pram at Kovalev PTS being a right answer>!!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> <throws rattle out of the pram at Kovalev PTS being a right answer>!!


Well it was more right than Salido KO10... :yep


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Well it was more right than Salido KO10... :yep


:lol:

we'll never know how that fight would have turned out. I've been robbed 2 weeks out of 3 so far.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> :lol:
> 
> we'll never know who that fight would have turned out. I've been robbed 2 weeks out of 3 so far.


Well not everyone is as kind to you as me. Did you not realize I let you win last week?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

You need to be more ruthless but thanks all the same!:thumbsup


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I've been robbed 2 weeks out of 3 so far.


It'll be more conclusive next week, I assure you.

Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bring it on mofo!!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Picks due in 2 days


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Got my picks in. Got a bad feeling about this week. Think I'll be lucky to leave with a point.

Worried @dkos is gonna test my chin and render me unconscious.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> _Stopped_
> 
> Still, I'm Ireland's MVP this week (up your game *******) and I destroyed Baj to go 5-0 for the week
> 
> It's good to be on top.





Lunny said:


> Riding high.
> 
> Events from the first week are the only thing stopping me from being on 9 points #robbed #usmaneewon #WeAllSawIt #WalletPaperChamp
> 
> Got a tough matchup with @dkos for next week. He'll be hoping to bounce back after 2 draws in a row. Should be a good matchup for the fans.





Lunny said:


> Got my picks in. Got a bad feeling about this week. Think I'll be lucky to leave with a point.
> 
> Worried @dkos is gonna test my chin and render me unconscious.


It's hard to watch the confidence leaving someone in such abrupt fashion.:-(


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> It's hard to watch the confidence leaving someone in such abrupt fashion.:-(


It's hard to maintain that level of confidence when you see Tyson walking to the ring in those black shorts with that industrial beat.

This is gonna be a war. FOTY written all over it.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks in.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Just waiting for.... @Wallet @Lilo @Bajingo


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Just waiting on @Bajingo.

You dont want to give @Chacal a free win do ya?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Just waiting on @Bajingo.
> 
> You dont want to give @Chacal a free win do ya?


How long does he have to get his picks in?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Rooq, it's almost midnight. I take it Baj is a write off and I get this win?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, I've won. Fucking baj.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Well, I've won. Fucking baj.


"Pick on the following before the first fight starts on Friday night."


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "Pick on the following before the first fight starts on Friday night."


What time if the first fight. I'm getting nervous.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I'm here don't worry. Picks on the way.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> I'm here don't worry. Picks on the way.


Fuck.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

nOT GETTIING AWAY THAT EASILY AARON


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> nOT GETTIING AWAY THAT EASILY AARON


Oh good, you're drunk.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I got the picks in. im a little drunk just fucked with the caps lock


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

One round away from a full house 

:bellew


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 4

Mr.Gilfoid 2(1)-0 Vs Lilo 2(2)-0
Brian Vera PTS* Vera KO9 
Demitrius Andrade PTS* Andrade UD 
Lucas Matthysse KO2 Matthysse KO7 
Jermell Charlo PTS*	Charlo UD 
Selcuk Aydin KO6 Aydin UD 

Lunny 1 - 1 Vs Dkos 1 - 1
Serhiy Dzinziruk UD Dzinziruk UD
Demitrius Andrade T/KO4 Andrade TKO4
Lucas Matthysse T/KO6 *Matthysse TKO5
Jermell Charlo UD Charlo UD
Selcuk Aydin UD Aydin UD 

JFT96 2-0 Vs Wallet 1-1
Vera PTS Serhiy Dzinziruk UD
Andrade TKO8 Demitrius Andrade TKO9
Matthysse TKO6 Lucas Matthysse TKO5
Charlo PTS Jermell Charlo UD
Aydin PTS Selcuk Aydin UD 

Chacal 1 -1 Vs Bajingo 1(1) - 1
Dzinzurik Points Dzinziruk PTS
Andrade KO4 Andrade PTS
Matthysse KO5 Matthysse TKO6
Charlo Decision Charlo PTS
Aydin decision Aydin TKO8 

Pabby 1 - 1 Vs GazOC 1(1) - 1
Serhiy Dzinziruk UD10 Serhiy Dzinziruk PTS 
Demitrius Andrade TKO5 Demitrius Andrade PTS 
Lucas Matthysse TKO9 Lucas Matthysse KO5 
Jermell Charlo KO6 Jermell Charlo* 
Selcuk Aydin TKO8 Selcuk Aydin


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm not even happy with my picks at all this week. I'm certain Aydin will get the knock out. I've given this to Baj. Oh well, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> One round away from a full house
> 
> :bellew


Trust me to get the only guy who went Vera KO and Andrade PTS this week!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm not even happy with my picks at all this week. I'm certain Aydin will get the knock out. I've given this to Baj. Oh well, we'll see what happens.


Same here, I was pretty confident of Andrade PTS but thats about it.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I was robbed in my Andrade pick, Hernandez got dropped HEAVY and then bought himself like 30 seconds to recover after it. I don't think it's hyperbole to say that it's definitely the most disgraceful incident I've ever seen in a boxing ring and possibly the existence of humanity.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Lunny 1 - 1 Vs Dkos 1 - 1
> Serhiy Dzinziruk UD Dzinziruk UD
> Demitrius Andrade T/KO4 Andrade TKO4
> Lucas Matthysse T/KO6 *Matthysse TKO5
> ...


Holy shit, one round difference in all these picks. Told y'all this would be one for the ages.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I was going to pick Vera as well :-(

Looking like three straight draws for me, and that's after a lucky win over @Pabby in the first week. Not going well so far.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Holy shit, one round difference in all these picks. Told y'all this would be one for the ages.


Be thankful none of you gents had to face me this week or you would have both been put to the sword already. 
Instead I am battling for a draw...:-(


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Already won the top of the table clash :audley


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Already won the top of the table clash :audley


But you'll always have that embarrassing L on your record beside the name "Chacal"

:wlad


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> But you'll always have that embarrassing L on your record beside the name "Chacal"
> 
> :wlad


True. I'll always be ashamed of not showing up against the embarassment of a predictor Chacal :booth


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Be thankful none of you gents had to face me this week or you would have both been put to the sword already.
> Instead I am battling for a draw...:-(


LOL Good luck.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Think I got a draw against Pabby. Wasn't confident over Jorgey lasting the distance or Karrass losing and jumped the wrong way in both picks.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Think I got a draw against Pabby. Wasn't confident over Jorgey lasting the distance or Karrass losing and jumped the wrong way in both picks.


Yeah it didn't say what you had gone for in either fight aside from the winner, so even when Charlo got the stoppage I was pretty apprehensive.:yep The draw doesn't do an awful lot for us either way, see as Lilo and Baj both won. Chacal stays losing though, so at least there's that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yeah it didn't say what you had gone for in either fight aside from the winner, so even when Charlo got the stoppage I was pretty apprehensive.:yep The draw doesn't do an awful lot for us either way, see as Lilo and Baj both won. Chacal stays losing though, so at least there's that.


A journeyman with explosive power, as proven against my upset over JFT and my thorough outboxing of Gilfoid only to be robbed on scorecards.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yeah it didn't say what you had gone for in either fight aside from the winner, so even when Charlo got the stoppage I was pretty apprehensive.:yep The draw doesn't do an awful lot for us either way, see as Lilo and Baj both won. Chacal stays losing though, so at least there's that.


I'd seen both Yorgey and Charlo a few times before. Charlo clearly the better fighter but Yorgey had a decent chin and was game while Charlo looked like him might be one of those frustrating Howard Eastman types who doesn't put away overmatched opponents.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yeah it didn't say what you had gone for in either fight aside from the winner, so even when Charlo got the stoppage I was pretty apprehensive.:yep The draw doesn't do an awful lot for us either way, see as Lilo and Baj both won. Chacal stays losing though, so at least there's that.


:audley


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I'd seen both Yorgey and Charlo a few times before. Charlo clearly the better fighter but Yorgey had a decent chin and was game while Charlo looked like him might be one of those frustrating Howard Eastman types who doesn't put away overmatched opponents.


Funnily enough I actually missed Charlo's last fight before Yorgey, so all I was working off was the two fights of his I'd seen where he'd blasted out two opponents, albeit not exactly of the highest caliber(Douglin is ok I guess, but really vulnerable it seems). I guess I can count myself lucky that I _didn't_ see that fight.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 4 Results

*Mr.Gilfoid 4(2)-1 Vs Lilo 4(3)-1 - Lilo wins*
Brian Vera PTS* Vera KO9 
Demitrius Andrade PTS* Andrade UD 
Lucas Matthysse KO2 Matthysse KO7 
Jermell Charlo PTS*	Charlo UD 
Selcuk Aydin KO6 Aydin UD

*Lunny 3(1)-2 - 1 Vs Dkos 3(1) - 2 - Draw*
Serhiy Dzinziruk UD Dzinziruk UD
Demitrius Andrade T/KO4 Andrade TKO4
Lucas Matthysse T/KO6 *Matthysse TKO5
Jermell Charlo UD Charlo UD
Selcuk Aydin UD Aydin UD

*JFT96 4(1)-1 Vs Wallet 3(1)-2 - JFT96 wins*
Vera PTS Serhiy Dzinziruk UD
Andrade TKO8 Demitrius Andrade TKO9
Matthysse TKO6 Lucas Matthysse TKO5
Charlo PTS Jermell Charlo UD
Aydin PTS Selcuk Aydin UD

*Chacal 3(1) -2 Vs Bajingo 3(2) - 2 - Bajingo wins*
Dzinzurik Points Dzinziruk PTS
Andrade KO4 Andrade PTS
Matthysse KO5 Matthysse TKO6
Charlo Decision Charlo PTS
Aydin decision Aydin TKO8

*Pabby 3(2) - 2 Vs GazOC 3(2) - 2 - Draw*
Serhiy Dzinziruk UD10 Serhiy Dzinziruk PTS 
Demitrius Andrade TKO5 Demitrius Andrade PTS 
Lucas Matthysse TKO9 Lucas Matthysse KO5 
Jermell Charlo KO6 Jermell Charlo Pts 
Selcuk Aydin TKO8 Selcuk Aydin Pts


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 5 (1st/2nd February)
@Lilo Vs @Lunny

@Mr.Gilfoid Vs @JFT96

@dkos Vs @Chacal

@Wallet Vs @Pabby

@Bajingo Vs @GazOC

1st Feb

Felix Sturm Vs Sam Solimon (12 rounds)
Carlos Molina Vs Corey Spinks (12 rounds)

2nd February

Julien Marie Sainte Vs Max Bursak (12 rounds)
Eduard Gutknecht Vs Juergen Braehmer (12 rounds)
Robert Woge Vs Hakim Zoulikha (12 rounds)

PM me your picks before the first fight starts on Friday (Sturm fight is in Germany so I'm guessing by around 9pm)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


So me, in last place, has a win over JFT, in first place? UNG


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What a war me and @dkos just had. Up to 2nd. Still bitter.

Looking forward to a good pugilistic battle with @Lilo


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

And still undefeated... @GarethOC is next :yep


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> And still undefeated... @GarethOC is next :yep


Except that time I brutally KO'd you.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> And still undefeated... @GarethOC is next :yep


Bring it on!!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Picks due in 2 days


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent my picks in :good


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit!! Was supposed to do this in work last night but the bastards left me some other work to do instead. I'll get on it tonight.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks in.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

About 8 hours to get your picks in...
@Lilo @Lunny @JFT96 @dkos  @Wallet  @Bajingo


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Picks sent in.

Gone aggressive because I know @Lunny plays safe. No balls. :deal


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Picks sent in.
> 
> Gone aggressive because I know @Lunny plays safe. No balls. :deal


Oh you want to play it that game do you? Mind games eh?

Could be a bluff...could be a double bluff...

Class will shine through.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Could be a double anti-bluff.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Gonna counter attack by picking the correct winners.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I think theres one fight there where the winner might not get the win.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I think theres one fight there where the winner might not get the win.


Not again!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Gonna counter attack by picking the correct winners.


Lunny continually brings risky, never seen before tactics to the table. Very commendable.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I think theres one fight there where the winner might not get the win.


Sturm - Soliman?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Lunny continually brings risky, never seen before tactics to the table. Very commendable.


Thanks, Pab. I've also thrown in a couple of wrong picks just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Sturm - Soliman?


No Chac. The fight in France.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Just a couple hours left @Wallet

although as the fight is being televised i can give you until ringwalks


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Always waiting on Wallet up in here.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

ok Wallet has got his picks in, but just realised @JFT96 has picked on one of the Arroyo fights instead of Woge-Zoulikha.

I'll delay posting the picks up until I get the correction


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Did you go for Sturm? @Lunny :yep


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Did you go for Sturm? @Lunny :yep


:hey


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 5

Results so far: Solimon Pts, Molina Pts, Woge TKO11, Bursak TKO3, Braehmer Pts

Lilo 4(3) - 1 Vs Lunny 3(2) - 2 Lilo wins
Sturm UD	Felix Sturm UD
Molina UD Carlos Molina UD 
Bursak UD Bursak UD 
Braehmer UD Eduard Gutknecht UD 
Woge KO8 Robert Woge T/KO8* 

Mr.Gilfoid 4(2)-1 Vs JFT96 4(3)-1 JFT96 wins
Felix Sturm PTS Sturm PTS 
Carlos Molina PTS Molina PTS 
Max Bursak PTS Bursak PTS 
Juergen Braehmer PTS Braehmer PTS 
Robert Woge PTS Woge KO3

dkos 3(2)-2 Vs Chacal 4(3)-1 Chacal wins
Sturm UD	Felix Sturm 
Molina UD Carlos Molina 
Sainte UD Max Bursak UD 
Braehmer TKO9 Juergen Braehmer UD 
Woge TKO6 Robert Woge TKO8 

Wallet 3(2)-2 Vs Pabby 3(2)-2 Draw
Sturm UD*Felix Sturm UD
Molina UD Carlos Molina UD
Bursak UD Max Bursak UD 
Gutknecht UD Eduard Gutknecht UD 
Woge TKO8 Robert Woge TKO9 

Bajingo 4(3)-1 Vs GazOC 4(2)1 Bajingo wins
Sturm PTS Sturm PTS 
Molina PTS Molina PTS 
Bursak PTS Bursak PTS 
Braehmer PTS Braehmer KO 9 
Woge TKO 6 Woge KO 4


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Neck and neck Baj!!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Week 5
> 
> Lilo Vs Lunny
> Sturm UD	Felix Sturm UD
> ...


 @Lilo

Woah Nelly. I really want this to go the distance and one of us to be robbed. Preferably you.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Now I know why I was the only one to pick Sainte. The fucking baguette-eating dickhead frog!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Defeat tastes awful.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Just 4 weeks left of this season...i'll post up next weeks fixtures tomorrow


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Climbing the rankings again. Triangle theories do not work in H2H League.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

It's clear I would be top without the now infamous week 1 robbery. 

#StillPeople'sChamp


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Is there a relegation/ promotion system in place?:yikes


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Rooq

With my current position, if I won all my next match ups, is it possible for me to win the league?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Rooq
> 
> With my current position, if I won all my next match ups, is it possible for me to win the league?


Lad, I've consulted my diary and it appears I'm giving you a beatdown next week so don't get ahead of yourself.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Good game @Wallet brah, neither of us performed to our best here.



dkos said:


> Now I know why I was the only one to pick Sainte. The fucking baguette-eating dickhead frog!





Lunny said:


> Lad, I've consulted my diary and it appears I'm giving you a beatdown next week so don't get ahead of yourself.


:lol:


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Now I know why I was the only one to pick Sainte. The fucking baguette-eating dickhead frog!


:lol:



Lunny said:


> Defeat tastes awful.


My triple bluff worked

bama



GazOC said:


> Is there a relegation/ promotion system in place?:yikes


Nice idea to suggest when you're bottom of the league!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

The triple bluff...the one ***** in my armour...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> The triple bluff...the one ***** in my armour...


I'll take note of this, sunshine.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'll take note of this, sunshine.


Will you really take note or are you bluffing?

Or are you double bluffing and planning on taking note anyway?

Or is it the triple bluff....


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Will you really take note or are you bluffing?
> 
> Or are you double bluffing and planning on taking note anyway?
> 
> Or is it the triple bluff....


The former.

Or is it?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> The former.
> 
> Or is it?


:stonk


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny is the Kevin Keegan of Boxing Prediction Leagues: mind games ruin him :yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :stonk


:****


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I am unstoppable


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> I am unstoppable


:uwot


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lilo said:


> :uwot


Don't try and disguise your fear of facing me next week. I can smell it a mile off :choi


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Is there a relegation/ promotion system in place?:yikes


Not yet...i might introduce a 2nd division for next season if theres enough ppl interested.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

It's been a fun league.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> I am unstoppable


Except that embarrassing loss to Chacal.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 6 (8th/9th February)

@JFT96 Vs @Lilo
@Chacal Vs @Lunny
@Pabby Vs @Mr.Gilfoid
@GazOC Vs @dkos
@Bajingo Vs @Wallet

PM me you picks on the following before the first fight on Friday night;

8th February
Kevin Bizier Vs Nate Campbell (12 rounds)

9th February
Patrick Nielson Vs Patrick Mendy (12 rounds)
Alexander Miskirtchian Vs Andreas Evensen (12 rounds)
Lee Selby Vs Martin Lindsay (12 rounds)
Kiko Martinez Vs Carl Frampton (12 rounds)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny's a total fucking *** and he's got no guap!

They call me exploding muffin dad...


The way my DOUGH PAHPS

:****


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Lunny's a total fucking *** and he's got no guap!
> 
> They call me exploding muffin dad...
> 
> ...


The stuff in green and the photo makes the statement in red very ironic.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

The match up between @Lunny and myself this week will be a good one. I know he has a mean right hand but I have the reach to negate him and stay out the way of it. I proved I have a great chin against the hard hitting JFT and Pabby. I also showed I have the power to cause an upset against a considerable amount of my opponents. This fight will be one for the ages.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Picks in, if @Chacal beats me I might as well quit bahxing.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks in.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

My picks are also in.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> My picks are also in.


I see you went with Frampton decision. Oh dear oh dear.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I see you went with Frampton decision. Oh dear oh dear.


Or did I? Maybe I'm just saying that to play with you.

Maybe I'm not.

Or am I?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Or did I? Maybe I'm just saying that to play with you.
> 
> Maybe I'm not.
> 
> Or am I?


You're not.

If you've sent in Frampton ko then that would mean that you're playing for a draw. Which would be awful and disgraceful.

I think better of you than that. You'll go out on your shield.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> You're not.
> 
> If you've sent in Frampton ko then that would mean that you're playing for a draw. Which would be awful and disgraceful.
> 
> I think better of you than that. You'll go out on your shield.


Who's saying I picked all the same people as you. Maybe I think Campbell will cause an upset.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Who's saying I picked all the same people as you. Maybe I think Campbell will cause an upset.


Campbell's not a bad pick..................................................................

.../.....//...sd.fg.a..

.......
...

......

..........

.....
.......

........

We'll see.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Campbell's not a bad pick..................................................................
> 
> .../.....//...sd.fg.a..
> 
> ...


Miskirtchain - evenson could also be close.

Or could it.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Miskirtchain - evenson could also be close.
> 
> Or could it.


I just went with Evensen tbg.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I just went with Evensen tbg.


Yeah same tbg. He did better against a common opponent according to boxrec.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Forgot to issue my Wednesday reminder....

Picks due tomorrow @thefivewhohaventpickedyet.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Lindsay caused an upset against Selby.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Lindsay caused an upset against Selby.


I got lumbered with that one in the Nations competition. Not confident at all in picking Selby.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I got lumbered with that one in the Nations competition. Not confident at all in picking Selby.


I'm sure some people will just look at their respective results against Simpson, but styles make fights and all that.

I like Selby a lot, but this is probably his toughest test yet.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, Lindsey is solid and the home fighter while Selby, even though he's getting the job done, can look a little wild.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Picks due before the first fights tonight @Lilo, @Wallet, @Mr.Gilfoid, @JFT96


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

JFT96 is shitting it.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lilo said:


> JFT96 is shitting it.


You wish.

Just sent my picks in now. No chance of us cancelling each other out this week I don't think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Picks due before the first fights tonight @Lilo, @Wallet, @Mr.Gilfoid, @JFT96


Fuck, Wallet is out on the lash


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*JFT96 Vs Lilo*
campbell tko6 Bizier UD
nielsen pts Nielson UD
miskirtchian pts Evensen UD
lindsay pts Selby KO8
frampton pts Frampton UD

*Chacal Vs Lunny*
Kevin Bizier UD Kevin Bizier UD 
Patrick Nielson UD Patrick Nielson UD 
Andreas Evenson UD Evensen UD 
Lee Selby UD Lee Selby UD *
Frampton UD Carl Framton T/KO8

*Pabby Vs Mr.Gilfoid*
Kevin Bizier UD Kevin Bizier PTS 
Patrick Nielsen UD Patrick Nielson PTS
Andreas Evensen UD Andreas Evensen PTS
Lee Selby UD Lee Selby KO6
Carl Frampton UD Carl Frampton PTS

*GazOC Vs dkos*
Campbell KO 9 Bizier UD
Nielsen PTS Nielson UD
Evensen PTS Miskirtchian UD
Selby KO 10 Selby TKO10
Frampton PTS Frampton UD

*Bajingo Vs Wallet*
Bizier PTS Kevin Bizier UD
Nielsen PTS Patrick Nielson UD
Evensen PTS Andreas Evensen UD
Selby PTS Lee Selby UD
Frampton TKO9 Carl Frampton UD


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

pretty pissed off i'm missing tonights fights, but have a mates 40th to go to. i'll catch up with the results when i get back in.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> *GazOC Vs dkos*
> Campbell KO 9 Bizier UD
> Nielsen PTS Nielson UD
> Evensen PTS Miskirtchian UD
> ...


I just know Miskirtchian is going to cost me this one :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> I just know Miskirtchian is going to cost me this one :lol:


Its finally balanced eh? I know nothing about the opponent but Evenson impressed me against Burns, decent skills but at little too small at super feather to beat Burns.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

> Pabby Vs Mr.Gilfoid
> Kevin Bizier UD Kevin Bizier PTS
> Patrick Nielsen UD Patrick Nielson PTS
> Andreas Evensen UD Andreas Evensen PTS
> ...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


>


After this battle it's bath time, imma baptise your bitch, splash.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been quite badly beaten this week. Ah well, I had such a commanding lead that it hardly matters too much. I could have gone conservative and tried to cover Lilo's picks but that's not what's got me clear at the top


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


>












Still stunned Lindsay hung around in there!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Still stunned Lindsay hung around in there!


:lol: Same, during that barrage in the 10th I was already brainstorming some potential conspiracy theories that I could cover myself with.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: Same, during that barrage in the 10th I was already brainstorming some potential conspiracy theories that I could cover myself with.


Well I've decided that Lindsays corner _really _should have really stopped it. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!:yep


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> JFT96 is shitting it.





JFT96 said:


> You wish.
> 
> Just sent my picks in now. No chance of us cancelling each other out this week I don't think





JFT96 said:


> I've been quite badly beaten this week. Ah well, I had such a commanding lead that it hardly matters too much. I could have gone conservative and tried to cover Lilo's picks but that's not what's got me clear at the top


:audley


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Close fight, Lunny. You may have beat me here but Nations Cup and vCash is where it's at.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Lunny


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*JFT96 3(1)-2 Vs Lilo 4(2)-1 Lilo wins*
campbell tko6 Bizier UD
nielsen pts Nielson UD
miskirtchian pts Evensen UD
lindsay pts Selby KO8
frampton pts Frampton UD

*Chacal 4(3)-1 Vs Lunny 4(4)-1 Lunny wins*
Kevin Bizier UD Kevin Bizier UD 
Patrick Nielson UD Patrick Nielson UD 
Andreas Evenson UD Evensen UD 
Lee Selby UD Lee Selby UD *
Frampton UD Carl Framton T/KO8

*Pabby 4(3)-1 Vs Mr.Gilfoid 4(2)-1 Pabby wins*
Kevin Bizier UD Kevin Bizier PTS 
Patrick Nielsen UD Patrick Nielson PTS
Andreas Evensen UD Andreas Evensen PTS
Lee Selby UD Lee Selby KO6
Carl Frampton UD Carl Frampton PTS

*GazOC 3(1)-2 Vs dkos 5(2)-0 Dkos wins*
Campbell KO 9 Bizier UD
Nielsen PTS Nielson UD
Evensen PTS Miskirtchian UD
Selby KO 10 Selby TKO10
Frampton PTS Frampton UD

*Bajingo 4(5)-1 Vs Wallet 4(3)-1 Bajingo wins*
Bizier PTS Kevin Bizier UD
Nielsen PTS Patrick Nielson UD
Evensen PTS Andreas Evensen UD
Selby PTS Lee Selby UD
Frampton TKO9 Carl Frampton UD


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 7 (16th February)
@Lilo Vs @Chacal 
@JFT96 Vs @Pabby 
@Lunny Vs @GazOC 
@Mr.Gilfoid Vs @Bajingo 
@dkos Vs @Wallet

PM me your picks before the first fights start on Saturday night;

16th February
Dierry Jean Vs Cosme Rivera (12 rounds)
Alejandro Lopez Vs Jonathan Romero (12 rounds)
Adrien Broner Vs Gavin Rees (12 rounds)
Sakio Bika Vs Nikola Sjekloca (12 rounds)
Vicente Escobedo Vs Edner Cherry (12 rounds)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

it's on @Lilo


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lilo said:


> :audley





Rooq said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:SOG

Yeah that's right, keep looking up to me. One flash in the pan win means nothing.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> :SOG
> 
> Yeah that's right, keep looking up to me. One flash in the pan win means nothing.


Good luck next week brother mayne, either I'll maintain this rhythm I've finally found, or my brain will have melted by that stage and you'll waltz it. Sounds the more likely happening.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Good luck next week brother mayne, either I'll maintain this rhythm I've finally found, or my brain will have melted by that stage and you'll waltz it. Sounds the more likely happening.


Guess who just overtook you in post count?

That's right, it was me. I'm top 10.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Guess who just overtook you in post count?
> 
> That's right, it was me. I'm top 10.


Am I supposed to be unhappy about that?

I'm now laughing at your primitiveness, I'm the real winner here


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Am I supposed to be unhappy about that?
> 
> I'm now laughing at your primitiveness, I'm the real winner here


Puhhh leeeeassseee

:aaron


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

****** can't argue with momentum.

*"JFT96 and Chacal are no marks...?"*

Momentum is king. I can sing. I have the ding. Dong. I'm King Kong. I'm on song.

:cassius


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lilo said:


> ****** can't argue with momentum.
> 
> *"JFT96 and Chacal are no marks...?"*
> 
> ...


You beat up on a shot version of JFT after I'd gotten to him.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> You beat up on a shot version of JFT after I'd gotten to him.


Pipe down "*no mark...?*"

Momentum be a killer. Momentum be a thriller. JFT96 wasn't shot. Chacal takes it up the bot.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Pipe down "*no mark...?*"
> 
> Momentum be a killer. Momentum be a thriller. JFT96 wasn't shot. Chacal takes it up the bot.


JFT was like a current Roy Jones, you're beating people who should be in nursing homes. Chacal hit's the mark and comes with a blast, leaving Lilo crying "No Mas... No Mas"


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Note: Chacal is a no mark


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Note: Chacal is a no mark


No mark? After this match up you'll be crying in the dark, you'll be looking to make your dash, don't knock the hustle ~Splash~


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> No mark? After this match up you'll be crying in the dark, you'll be looking to make your dash, don't knock the hustle ~Splash~


Note: Please stop.

No mark.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Note: Please stop.
> 
> No mark.


Begging for mercy. EVT.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Note: JFT owes me 3 points anyway. #robbed


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Good luck next week brother mayne, either I'll maintain this rhythm I've finally found, or my brain will have melted by that stage and you'll waltz it. Sounds the more likely happening.


Likewise friend. It's nice to finally come up against opposition who are respectful. Not like the 3 ingrates above who can't help talking about me. Carry on as you please lads- Haterz make me famous


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Likewise friend. It's nice to finally come up against opposition who are respectful. Not like the 3 ingrates above who can't help talking about me. Carry on as you please lads- Haterz make me famous


I'm back on weed and thus I am often full of love and waviness mah'dude. You've always been my breh anyways, we go way back and all that jazz.

No ****.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I got Gazock this week. Good luck, @GazOC.

Good luck.

Best wishes.

RIP

Cool Runnings


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Likewise friend. It's nice to finally come up against opposition who are respectful. Not like the 3 ingrates above who can't help talking about me. Carry on as you please lads- Haterz make me famous


Don't hate.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'm back on weed and thus I am often full of love and waviness mah'dude. You've always been my breh anyways, we go way back and all that jazz.
> 
> No ****.


:lol::good



Chacal said:


> Don't hate.


It's not hate, just pity.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> :lol::good
> 
> It's not hate, just pity.


Hating cause I beat you lulz. I'm the Prescott to your Khan.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Hating cause I beat you lulz. I'm the Prescott to your Khan.


I think you being the Laing to my Duran is more apt. An overweight, unmotivated but unquestioned ATG in a shock loss to no more than a glorified journeyman :alan


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> I think you being the Laing to my Duran is more apt. An overweight, unmotivated but unquestioned ATG in a shock loss to no more than a glorified journeyman :alan


Pffffft, you're all hype. You ROBBED Lunny, got KO1'd in brutal fashion by myself and then exposed and outpointed by Lilo. The comparison to Khan is fitting in that he robbed Limond, got sparked by Prescott, got UD'd by Peterson... And we all know what happened next. Keep yo' chin tucked against @Pabby.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fuck off am I Limmond.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Fuck off am I Limmond.


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Fuck off am I Limmond.


You are doe.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I got Gazock this week. Good luck, @GazOC.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...


I'm totally demoralized Lunny!! Can't get a win for love nor money.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Pffffft, you're all hype. You ROBBED Lunny, got KO1'd in brutal fashion by myself and then exposed and outpointed by Lilo. The comparison to Khan is fitting in that he robbed Limond, got sparked by Prescott, got UD'd by Peterson... And we all know what happened next. Keep yo' chin tucked against @Pabby.


Keep my name out 'cho mouth, pipsqueak.

You know he'll have to keep his chin tucked 'cause you got ICED by me before.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Keep my name out 'cho mouth, pipsqueak.
> 
> You know he'll have to keep his chin tucked 'cause you got ICED by me before.
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Think you'll find it was a close decision loss.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Think you'll find it was a close decision loss.


You are Marlon Starling post-fight against Molinares.

"Here's a replay of you getting decimated, Chacal."
"I WASN'T KNOCKED DOWN THEY JUST DID THE DECISIONS THERE"


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

2 days until picks are due


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

1 day until picks due @everyoneexceptGazOC.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

@Lilo @Wallet @dkos @Mr.Gilfoid @JFT96 @Chacal

Picks due today.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Not confident today like. Luckily Chacal isn't much cop. :deal


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Not confident today like. Luckily Chacal isn't much cop. :deal


Never underestimate Chacal...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Just @dkos left to get his picks in


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Never underestimate Chacal...


Impossible


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Never underestimate Chacal...


Rooq knows. I've pulled off some massive upsets in this so far.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 7

Jean has had a change of opponent, so that fight is withdrawn.


Lilo Vs Chacal
Romero UD Alejandro Lopez UD* 
Broner KO8 Adrien Broner TKO5 
Bika KO8	Sakio Bika TKO8 
Cherry UD Vicente Escobedo UD 

JFT96 Vs Pabby
*Lopez PTS Alejandro Lopez UD
Broner TKO9 Adrien Broner TKO7
Sjekloca PTS Sakio Bika UD
*Escobedo PTS Vicente Escobedo UD 

Lunny Vs GazOC
Romero UD Jonathan Romero Pts* 
Adrien Broner*TKO 5 Adrien Broner KO3 
Sakio Bika UD* Sakio Bika KO9 
Vicente Escobedo UD Edner Cherry Pts 

Mr.Gilfoid Vs Bajingo
Jonathan Romero PTS Romero PTS
Adrien Broner KO 8	Broner TKO5
Sakio Bika KO 7 Bika TKO9
Vicente Escobedo PTS Escobedo PTS 

dkos Vs Wallet
Lopez UD Romero UD
Broner TKO6 Broner TKO9
Bika TKO9 Bika TKO10
Escobedo MD Escobedo UD


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Kos picked an MD? What a maverick. It still counts the same doesn't it? Kos is a loose cannon. 

War Escobedo.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: No difference to points scored, I don't think.

I just like to signify if I think the fight will be close by putting an MD or SD alongside my pick :yep


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Oh gawwwd I've lost....again....

I can't handle this shit.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> :lol: No difference to points scored, I don't think.
> 
> I just like to signify if I think the fight will be close by putting an MD or SD alongside my pick :yep


 @GazOC loves this.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

> JFT96 Vs Pabby
> *Lopez PTS Alejandro Lopez UD
> Broner TKO9 Adrien Broner TKO7
> *Sjekloca PTS Sakio Bika UD*
> *Escobedo PTS Vicente Escobedo UD


Feels good man.

bama


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Rooq knows. I've pulled off some massive upsets in this so far.


:amir



Chacal said:


> it's on @Lilo


:tim



Rooq said:


> Week 7
> 
> Jean has had a change of opponent, so that fight is withdrawn.
> 
> ...


:bellew

Top of the league.

Momentum's a biatch


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

:yep


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I'd just like to take this opportunity to congratulate @GazOC for besting me in what is already being seen as a FOTY candidate. 4 KO's just wasn't enough to stop Gaz from coming forwards and he ground me down with his Cherry picking. We witnessed something special last night.

I'd like to thank all my fans that came in this thread to watch me, I'm sorry it didn't happen last night. I'll be back though, this isn't the end of the road for Lunny.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I've not seen any of the fights. Did I win?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I've not seen any of the fights. Did I win?


:amir


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Weekend results;
Romero Pts, Broner TKO5, Bika Pts, Cherry TKO 6

Lilo 4(2)-0 Vs Chacal 2(2)-2 ----- Lilo Wins
Romero UD Alejandro Lopez UD* 
Broner KO8 Adrien Broner TKO5 
Bika KO8	Sakio Bika TKO8 
Cherry UD Vicente Escobedo UD

JFT96 1(1)-3 Vs Pabby 2(2)-2 ---- Pabby wins
*Lopez PTS Alejandro Lopez UD
Broner TKO9 Adrien Broner TKO7
Sjekloca PTS Sakio Bika UD
*Escobedo PTS Vicente Escobedo UD

Lunny 3(4)-1 Vs GazOC 4(2)-0 ----- GazOC wins
Romero UD Jonathan Romero Pts* 
Adrien Broner* TKO 5 Adrien Broner KO3 
Sakio Bika UD* Sakio Bika KO9 
Vicente Escobedo UD Edner Cherry Pts

Mr.Gilfoid 3(2)-1 Vs Bajingo 3(2)-1 ----- Draw
Jonathan Romero PTS Romero PTS
Adrien Broner KO 8	Broner TKO5
Sakio Bika KO 7 Bika TKO9
Vicente Escobedo PTS Escobedo PTS

Dkos 2(1)-2 Vs Wallet 3(2)-1 ----- Wallet wins
Lopez UD Romero UD
Broner TKO6 Broner TKO9
Bika TKO9 Bika TKO10
Escobedo MD Escobedo UD



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

My rise to prominence has been staggering, it's a shame it took me so long to find my rhythm. Pab is bacc like cooked cracc.

Apologies to Lilo in advance for the treatment he'll be receiving next week.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 8 (22nd Feb / 23rd Feb) @Pabby Vs @Lilo @GazOC vs @Chacal @Bajingo Vs @JFT96 @Wallet Vs @Lunny @dkos Vs @Mr.Gilfoid

PM me your picks on the following fixtures before the first fights start on 22nd Feb;

22nd Feb
Art Hovhannisyan Vs Alejandro Perez (10 rounds)
Lamont Peterson Vs Kendall Halt (12 rounds)

23rd Feb
David Sanchez Vs Marlon Tapales (12 rounds)
Vyacheslav Glazkov Vs Malik Scott (12 rounds)
Cornelius Bundrage Vs Ishe Smith (12 rounds)


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I got 2 more KOs than my closest opposition this week.

I can hold my head high in this defeat.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC wins at last and immediately starts referring to himself in the first person.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> GazOC wins at last and immediately starts referring to himself in the first person.


It's too bad that this forum does carry over to all other competitions. :-(


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Says the man who thought Rees was going to see round 6 against Broner. Did anyone else get my pick right thls week? Every fucker knee that Rees was down to be Broners punching back though..


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> My rise to prominence has been staggering, it's a shame it took me so long to find my rhythm. Pab is bacc like cooked cracc.
> 
> Apologies to Lilo in advance for the treatment he'll be receiving next week.


:amir


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

no mark


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> no mark


Chin up pal


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Picks due in 2 days


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I've set myself the lofty goal of not finishing last this season.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

1 day to get your picks in


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I'm hurting @Wallet, Gazzock hurt me last week....


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'm hurting @Wallet, Gazzock hurt me last week....


Double post ******. You're worse than @SimonTemplar


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Double post ******. You're worse than @SimonTemplar












What?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> What?


Removing a post I see. Using your mod powers. You fucking appletard, you.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Removing a post I see. Using your mod powers. You fucking appletard, you.


#UsingNotAbusing
#GrassRoots
#GreatestModAlive


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> #UsingNotAbusing
> #GrassRoots
> #GreatestModAlive


_fuck you_


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> _fuck you_


That's a horrible thing to say.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> That's a horrible thing to say.


Soz


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> What?


:lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Just waiting for @Chacal @dkos @JFT96 @GazOC


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

And @Bajingo


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Rooq, I've been mad busy today. OK if I give you the picks tonight around 11-12 when I get to work?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Hi Rooq, I've been mad busy today. OK if I give you the picks tonight around 11-12 when I get to work?


I think the rules for this league is as long as you have them in before the 1st fight, you're good mate. 
You going to be able to watch FNFs while at your work?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Hi Rooq, I've been mad busy today. OK if I give you the picks tonight around 11-12 when I get to work?


Yeah thats ok


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I think the rules for this league is as long as you have them in before the 1st fight, you're good mate.
> You going to be able to watch FNFs while at your work?


No mate. They don't mind me doing nothing while I'm here but I'm not allowed to enjoy myself while I do it.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks in. Apologies for my tardiness Rooq.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> No mate. They don't mind me doing nothing while I'm here but I'm not allowed to enjoy myself while I do it.


Just cruel that. I think a strike is justifiable!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby 1 - 1 Vs Lilo 1 - 1
Art Hovhannisyan UD Hovhannisyan PTS
Lamont Peterson UD Peterson PTS
David Sanchez TKO7 Sanchez KO7
Vyacheslav Glazkov UD Glazkov PTS
Ishe Smith UD Bundrage PTS 

GazOC 1 - 1 Vs Chacal 1 - 1
Hov PTS Art Hovhannisyan UD* 
Peterson PTS Lamont Peterson UD 
Sanchez KO 3 David Sanchez tko4 
Glazkov PTS Vyacheslav Glazkov* UD
Bundrage PTS Cornelius Bundrage UD 

Bajingo 1 - 1 Vs JFT96 1 - 1
Hovhanissyan PTS Hovhannisyan PTS 
Peterson PTS Peterson PTS 
Tapales PTS Sanchez KO6 
Glazkov PTS Glazkov KO4 
Smith PTS Bundrage PTS 

Wallet 1 - 1 Vs Lunny 1 - 1
Art Hovannisyan UD Art Hovhannisyan UD 
Lamont Peterson UD Lamont Peterson UD 
David Sanchez UD David Sanchez T/KO5 
Vyacheslav Glazkov UD Vyacheslav Glazkov T/KO6 
Ishe Smith UD Smith UD 

dkos 1 - 1 Vs Mr.Gilfoid 0 - 2
Hovhannisyan UD Art Hovhannisyan KO 6
Peterson TKO10 Kendall Holt KO 3 
Sanchez TKO10 David Sanchez KO 9
Glazkov TKO7 Glazkov KO 7
Smith UD* Bundrage PTS


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Gonna be 2 brutal KO's in the Sanchez and Glazkov fights culminating in my brutal KO of @Wallet.

We've been waiting weeks for this one and it's finally here.

RIP Wallet.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell Chac. Its all down to what round Sanchez-Tapales finishes in.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Has @Bajingo dropped the ball here picking Tapales? The fans are wondering what he was thinking with that pick.

Genius shining through or has he lost his head? Time will tell.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

All on Bundrage-Smith for me and @Pabby


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Has @Bajingo dropped the ball here picking Tapales? The fans are wondering what he was thinking with that pick.
> 
> Genius shining through or has he lost his head? Time will tell.


Tapales is going to have a "welcome to big school" type lesson.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Has @Bajingo dropped the ball here picking Tapales? The fans are wondering what he was thinking with that pick.
> 
> Genius shining through or has he lost his head? Time will tell.


:rofl This has me dying, I haven't got a Scooby Doo why.



Lilo said:


> All on Bundrage-Smith for me and @Pabby


I'm a pretty biased fan of his, so Sugar Shay got this. Good luck though breh.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Tapales is going to have a "welcome to big school" type lesson.


That's what Boxrec told me but it appears Bajingo is getting his information from somewhere else. Very interesting.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Is Baj well connected in the Phillipines?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Tapales has a couple of decent C level wins over Megrino and Katsumata, which are even more impressive when you consider he was only 18 when he fought them. 

I haven't watched either fighter TBH, but going solely on their records, I wouldn't be massively surprised if Tapales won.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Fucking hell Chac. Its all down to what round Sanchez-Tapales finishes in.


Shameful tactics from you Gaz, playing for the draw.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Gazzock has always been a warrior. I cannot see it being _him_ playing for the draw.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Dear lawd I am on a roll lately. Unlucky @Lilo, you tried. I guess.

It's a shame it took me so long to find my form.:-(


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

shut up


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Pabby 3(1) - 1 Vs Lilo 2 - 2 - Pabby Wins*
Art Hovhannisyan UD Hovhannisyan PTS
Lamont Peterson UD Peterson PTS
David Sanchez TKO7 Sanchez KO7
Vyacheslav Glazkov UD Glazkov PTS
Ishe Smith UD Bundrage PTS

*GazOC 2 - 2 Vs Chacal 2 - 2 - Draw*
Hov PTS Art Hovhannisyan UD* 
Peterson PTS Lamont Peterson UD 
Sanchez KO 3 David Sanchez tko4 
Glazkov PTS Vyacheslav Glazkov* UD
Bundrage PTS Cornelius Bundrage UD

*Bajingo 2(1) - 2 Vs JFT96 2(0) - 2 - Bajingo wins*
Hovhanissyan PTS Hovhannisyan PTS 
Peterson PTS Peterson PTS 
Tapales PTS Sanchez KO6 
Glazkov PTS Glazkov KO4 
Smith PTS Bundrage PTS

*Wallet 3(2) - 1 Vs Lunny 3(1) - 1 - Wallet wins*
Art Hovannisyan UD Art Hovhannisyan UD 
Lamont Peterson UD Lamont Peterson UD 
David Sanchez UD David Sanchez T/KO5 
Vyacheslav Glazkov UD Vyacheslav Glazkov T/KO6 
Ishe Smith UD Smith UD

*dkos 3(2) - 1 Vs Mr.Gilfoid 1 - 3 - dkos wins*
Hovhannisyan UD Art Hovhannisyan KO 6
Peterson TKO10 Kendall Holt KO 3 
Sanchez TKO10 David Sanchez KO 9
Glazkov TKO7 Glazkov KO 7
Smith UD* Bundrage PTS


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

One week left and all to play for! This could be the most exciting climax to a H2H season ever.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

How the fuck is Baj in first place?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> How the fuck is Baj in first place?


4 wins, 3 draws and 1 loss. Every win has come on "ko difference"


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> 4 wins, 3 draws and 1 loss. Every win has come on "ko difference"


He was in last place for a while, what a comeback. Baj is like audley.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> He was in last place for a while, what a comeback. Baj is like audley.


An inspiration to us all. Primadonna Kool is in awe.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 9 (1st March / 2nd March) @Lilo Vs @GazOC @Pabby Vs @Bajingo @Chacal Vs @Wallet @JFT96 Vs @dkos @Lunny Vs @Mr.Gilfoid

PM me your picks on the following before the first fight starts on Saturday 2nd March;

Carlos Cuadras Vs Victor Zaleta (12 rounds)
Pungluang Sor Singyu Vs Paulus Ambunda (12 rounds)
Donnie Nietes Vs Moises Fuentes (12 rounds)
Chris van Heerden Vs Matthew Hatton (12 rounds)
Richard Abril Vs Sharif Bogere (12 rounds)

Bottom placed player after next weekend has to go 10 rounds with this...


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:happy

Also Tapales was robbed. I am a genius.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Three days to get your picks in


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Two days left.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Can I join next season, when does it run?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Can I join next season, when does it run?


Sure I'll do a sign-ups thread after this season is over. I'll be looking for up to 20 participants

It will probably start mid-march


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Sure I'll do a sign-ups thread after this season is over. I'll be looking for up to 20 participants
> 
> It will probably start mid-march


Awesome, cheers Rooq.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks in.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Will next season be split into two divisions if you get 20 participants?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Will next season be split into two divisions if you get 20 participants?


yeah. it will either be;

2 "conference" type divisions with the winners playing each other in a final to decide the championship
A division 1 and 2 with a promotion / relegation system

I'm leaning towards the first option...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

A Play-off type system would be probably better than having just a final between the top teams.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> A Play-off type system would be probably better than having just a final between the top teams.


Thats another option. All depends on how many want to join.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

One day to go...

@Lilo, @Chacal, @Wallet, @JFT96, @Lunny, @Mr.Gilfoid


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

What a dramatic final day this promises to be. 4 people placed that closely at the top.:stonk

Thanks for all this Rooq, 'tis been pretty good. Gonna have to make sure I get into the next one as well.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm guessing Matthew Hatton fight will be around 8pm, so picks due by then.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> I'm guessing Matthew Hatton fight will be around 8pm, so picks due by then.


6:45 Coldwell said.

He also said 8:45.

I don't know. :conf


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

and what i completely forgot was one of the fights was from the Phillipines, so cut-off was probably much earlier than 8pm!

However, as that fight ended in a draw it does not affect the overall result


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

@Chacal and @Lilo havent submitted any picks. I cant believe Lilo has thrown away his chance of taking the title. No heart.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC Vs Lilo (Lilo does not submit any picks)
Carlos Cuadras PTS 
Pungluang Sor Singyu PTS 
Donnie Nietes PTS 
Chris van Heerden PTS 
Sharif Bogere PTS 

Pabby Vs Bajingo
Carlos Cuadras UD	Cuadras TKO10
Pungluang Sor Singyu UD Sor Singyu PTS
Donnie Nietes UD Nietes PTS
Chris van Heerden UD Hatton PTS
Sharif Bogere UD Abril PTS 

Wallet Vs Chacal (Chacal does not submit any pics)
Carlos Cuadras UD
Pungluang Sor Singyu UD
Donnie Nietes UD
Chris van Heerden UD
Richard Abril UD 

JFT96 Vs dkos
Cuadras PTS Cuadras UD
Singyu KO8 Sor Singu TKO8
Nietes PTS Nietes UD
Van Heerden PTS Heerden UD
Bogere PTS Bogere SD 

Lunny Vs Mr.Gilfoid
Carlos Cuadras KO7 Carlos Cuadras PTS
Pungluang Sor Singyu UD Pungluang Sor Singyu PTS
Donnie Nietes UD Moises Fuentes PTS
Chris van Heerden UD Chris van Heerden PTS
Richard Abril UD Richard Abril PTS


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Have I won? :think


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Have I won? :think


 I think you probably have. I'll work it out tomorrow.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Should've known that having Chacal as an opponent made this a forgone conclusion for Wallet.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> JFT96 Vs dkos
> Cuadras PTS Cuadras UD
> Singyu KO8 Sor Singu TKO8
> Nietes PTS Nietes UD
> ...


Fuck sake :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> @Chacal and @Lilo havent submitted any picks. I cant believe Lilo has thrown away his chance of taking the title. No heart.


Especially as he only had a near bottom of the table opponent to beat.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Woops.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Did we ever clarify how many points should be deducted for a "no show"?:think


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Robbed. :-(


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Did we ever clarify how many points should be deducted for a "no show"?:think


All of them.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

#CheatedNotDefeated


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> All of them.


Thanks for confirming what I was thinking!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Just saying like, if I beat Baj I reckon that the fixtures involving no-shows should just be cancelled and that neither man gets any points.

Only if I win tonight though.:hey


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Rules relating to No Shows will definitely be introduced for next season. 

Still cant believe Lilo bottled it. I had a fiver on him as well.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Cuadros won by TKO7, Singyu lost on points to Ambunda, Nietes-Fuentes ended in a draw so gets withdrawn, Van Heerden won on pts and Abril won on pts

GazOC 2(1)-2 Vs Lilo 0-5 - GazOC wins
Carlos Cuadras PTS 
Pungluang Sor Singyu PTS 
Donnie Nietes PTS 
Chris van Heerden PTS 
Sharif Bogere PTS 

Pabby 2(1)-2 Vs Bajingo 2(2)-2 - Bajingo wins
Carlos Cuadras UD	Cuadras TKO10
Pungluang Sor Singyu UD Sor Singyu PTS
Donnie Nietes UD Nietes PTS
Chris van Heerden UD Hatton PTS
Sharif Bogere UD Abril PTS 

Wallet 3(2)-1 Vs Chacal 0-5 - Wallet wins
Carlos Cuadras UD
Pungluang Sor Singyu UD
Donnie Nietes UD
Chris van Heerden UD
Richard Abril UD 

JFT96 2(1)-2 Vs dkos 2(1)-2 - Draw
Cuadras PTS Cuadras UD
Singyu KO8 Sor Singu TKO8
Nietes PTS Nietes UD
Van Heerden PTS Heerden UD
Bogere PTS Bogere SD 

Lunny 3(4)-1 Vs Mr.Gilfoid 3(2)-1 - Lunny wins
Carlos Cuadras KO7 Carlos Cuadras PTS
Pungluang Sor Singyu UD Pungluang Sor Singyu PTS
Donnie Nietes UD Moises Fuentes PTS
Chris van Heerden UD Chris van Heerden PTS
Richard Abril UD Richard Abril PTS


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

And the winner of the worlds first H2H Boxing Predictions competition is....

Bajingo​


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Baj managed to sneak in yet another "stoppage difference" win to deny Wallet of the title


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> And the winner of the worlds first H2H Boxing Predictions competition is....
> 
> Bajingo​


I feel really bad about forgetting on the last week. AND I STILL BEAT GILFOID HAHAHA!


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

dkos said:


> Fuck sake :lol:


:lol: that's mad! Even if we got most of the picks wrong, I'm still glad my logic around the picks got me to the same conclusion as someone as knowledgeable as yourself. That's what I'm hanging on to anyway.

Congratulations to Baj anyway, a worthy winner. Your win over me was inspired. I reckon if there's enough people, promotion and relegation would be decent next time.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> :lol: that's mad! Even if we got most of the picks wrong, I'm still glad my logic around the picks got me to the same conclusion as someone as knowledgeable as yourself. That's what I'm hanging on to anyway.
> 
> Congratulations to Baj anyway, a worthy winner. Your win over me was inspired. I reckon if there's enough people, promotion and relegation would be decent next time.


Only problem with promotion / relegation is it requires commitment beyond one season, and people might end up just dropping out after relegation.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Props to Baj on taking the title, he has me to thank for allowing him to take the win this week so we could keep it in the Team Ireland house.:err I'm disappointed with the start I made but I think a Champions League spot is a decent finish all things considered.

Once again thanks to Rooq for running this, looking forward to the next one.:good


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers Rooq, it been great fun.

Not sure about the 2 league thing, I think theres every chance the 2nd league could have low take up numbers and also a high drop out rate.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Cuadros won by TKO7, Singyu lost on points to Ambunda, Nietes-Fuentes ended in a draw so gets withdrawn, Van Heerden won on pts and Abril won on pts
> 
> GazOC 2(1)-2 Vs Lilo 0-5 - GazOC wins
> Carlos Cuadras PTS
> ...


And yet _another _week where I draw the_ only_ person whose picks were better than mine.:suicide

Well done @Lunny for this week, @Bajingo for scooping the title and @Rooq for running the whole shebang.:thumbsup


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I feel really bad about forgetting on the last week. AND I STILL BEAT GILFOID HAHAHA!


H2H you were put to the sword in brutal and bloody fashion. 
I take the EVT trophy. An incredible 30 points amassed and I didn't crap out out of a match unlike yourself:wlad


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Cheers @Rooq.

Good season that, unfortunately just pipped to the title but of course I will be considered the people's champion given my brilliant goal difference.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Cheers @Rooq.
> 
> Good season that, unfortunately just pipped to the title but of course I will be considered the people's champion given my brilliant goal difference.


If this was a league, you would have taken the title pipping Lunny on goal difference. :hey


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Cheers Rooq, was certainly a hard-fought victory. I've ended up with one of the worst actual records tbg :lol:


----------

